# gasoline/petrol/benzene...



## meb01999 (Mar 13, 2011)

whatever you call it, there seems to be none of it!

we were just out for two hours stuck in traffic because there is no gasoline and the lines have backed up like crazy. has anyone heard any news about this? was really shocked, and slightly nervous, since we only have half a tank in the car!


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2013)

Biffy mentions here they're draining the petrol stations possibly in anticipation of the June 30th demonstrations. 

The opposition held a media event on June 23rd and announced a week long schedule of events starting on June 25 that include small to medium demonstrations each day around Cairo leading up to the sit-in at the Presidential Palace on the June 30th date.

The military has already mobilized as the storm has already begun to blow.


----------



## shaks (Oct 29, 2012)

and try the petrol station there as we really need a full tank ....have to go to Cairo on Friday for the day.


----------



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

The MB are either draining all the petrol stations - or has happened before any of the larger protests the opposition pay the drivers to go dump it in the desert.

here is none and it is only going to get worse.
Where my brother in law is staying - 2 hours outside Cairo - they haven't had petrol for over a week.
And our babysitter . cleaner was late yesterday becuase there are not so many microbuses on the road due to shortage.

If you find a station with some - queue - I queued for over an hot on Sunday to fill my tank.

And I think unless it is an absolute necessity I wouldn't come to Cairo this Friday.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

People on Twitter saying the Cairo-Alex rd is chock-a-block with cars driving out to buy petrol from the stations out there, since none can be found in many areas of Cairo.

I can't believe that MB would be draining the petrol stations, shortages are already making people really really angry, not exactly what MB need right now. The country officially running out of fuel was already announced in an article a few days ago, I'll try and find the link.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2013)

I remember reading something about that too in the news in the last few days. That the petrol was going to run out by the end of this month. I found the article. Egypt to exhaust strategic fuel reserves by month's end: Oil minister

If you go back further:

June 10th: Govt steps up petrol deliveries to Egypt gas stations to offset shortages

then three days later, lol

June 13th: There is no shortage in fuel supplies; distribution is the problem: Egypt's petroleum minister


----------



## shaks (Oct 29, 2012)

We have to get to Cairo from Sokhna on Friday for the day as our tenants are vacating our flat so we need to be there and collect the key. We did find petrol today so now have a full tank but we have to be careful and drive as little as possible


----------



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

The cairo - alex is a very big mess
the cars are 4 wide at the petrol stations and the police are there.
As usual some stupids are deciding to go down the central unfinsihed road and getting stuck. They are then trying to bounce over the kerb and getting stuck on it - think see-saw!!(quite funny really and serves them right - but even a poilce personnel van has stuck doing this!!) or are having to come off this central bit and go THE WRONG way up the alex cairo road.

It is a sodding mess.

And yes the MB would do it on purpose - they have done it before!

Like I said so have the opposition - they pay the drivers to go dump the petrol in the desert.

As for the petrol reserves - this is a constant issue.


----------



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

distibution is NOT the problem - they would tell you anything!


----------



## Anonymog (Jul 17, 2011)

Biffy said:


> Like I said so have the opposition - they pay the drivers to go dump the petrol in the desert.


You have repeatedly stated that as a fact. However to me (and I suspect many others) it sounds like the sort of ludicrous conspiracy theory nonsense that dafter Egyptians fall for, but which expats usually laugh at rather than spread. On what grounds do you believe the allegation to be true?


----------



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

it's jot a conspiracy theory - an dit's not ridiculous.

I work for a large EGyptian company with a fleet of both large and small vehicles - and it is a fact I am afraid.

............................... But to be honest there is no need to be rude!!


----------



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

had the very unfortunate experience of having to go down the Cairo Alex road today - to abou rawash, past dandy mall - what a nightmare.
The queues at the petrol stations down there were 4 cars wide and blocking 1/2 of the road with the help of the police.

Some bright sparks had as usual decided that they are too impatient to wait and had found a way up onto the unfinished road in the middle.
Only trouble being on the second stretch of the middle road (between the 2 u-turns) there is no way back down to the highway unless you go over the curb.
well... they got stuck on the high kerbs - think see-saw here (quite funny actually) - or they were having to go down onto the opposite carriageway and drive the opposite way up the alex cairo road.

Even the dark blue van-like personnel carrier for the police had tried and got seriously stuck!!

Apprently drivers were trying to get petrol down at those stations because all the others in 6th october were empty.
It was absolute carnage


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I have a gas station near me.. my road is at a complete standstill as cars are queuing to fill up

Three hours to travel from Maadi to Zamalek today.. 1 hour to travel the length of 26 July St in Zamalek.. simply because the cars were waiting to go into the garage .. 

Stay in, stay safe.


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

No problem in Hurghada this evening. Apart from the usual long, long queue for diesel. I did warn my taxi driver about the petrol!!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Gounie said:


> No problem in Hurghada this evening. Apart from the usual long, long queue for diesel. I did warn my taxi driver about the petrol!!




Village life eh


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2013)

Wow it takes 4 minutes to drive the length of that que for petrol! lol

Basically the issue is an end of month limited supply vs. an increased demand due to the upcoming anxiety over the June 30th demonstrations. Everyone is stocking up on what they can to make sure they get theirs.

However, here's the latest from the administration. Egypt blames rumors for acute fuel shortage

And there's this.

Edgy Egyptians stock up on food, fuel before protests


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I had put a traffic alert telling people to stay away from my street as it was at a standstill due to cars waiting for to get into the garage. this was posted by a friend

3.30am Haram st was just long queues for petrol too...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

And now this one

I have been waiting in a loooong line to gas up my car from 5:50am until now; 8:16am until the gas station closed its doors. Now I'm gas-less, too late for work and pissed off!! I friggin hate this country and hate everything about it. Don't tell me to differentiate between the [email protected]*%d up government that even abuses the O2 in the air and psychopathic people who harass, abuse and disrespect every living being!!! Grrr....

btw that is from an Egyptian friend


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Gounie said:


> No problem in Hurghada this evening. Apart from the usual long, long queue for diesel. I did warn my taxi driver about the petrol!!


It was only the day before and hardly any to be had,also just had a mesasge from friend saying she is going looking for some now and that is Hurghada.


----------



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

Just to help you along - there are no gas bottles in the market either!!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I have no water... since 6 am


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Was downtown this morning, took about 1.5 hours to get from Maadi. The way back was fine, but total gridlock on the other side of the road!


----------



## Anonymog (Jul 17, 2011)

Biffy said:


> ............................... But to be honest there is no need to be rude!!


Biffy. I'm sorry if you thought my intention was to be rude to you. It certainly wasn't, and I pointedly posed a question rather than argued with you. From your posts here at least, you come across as a pleasant and well-intentioned person, and I have no reason or wish to be rude to you.

However, whilst I can't claim to know the facts, or claim any inside knowledge, on the balance of probabilities my bet would still be that the "opposition are paying for the fuel to be dumped in the desert" is just a silly (or malicious) rumour. You have not said anything that changes my view on that. Sorry.

No matter. I suppose quibbling about that would be in "fiddling whilst Rome burns" territory given the current crisis. Best of luck everyone and stay safe.


----------



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

I went to Hyperone in sheikh Zayed at around 5pm - it was like the end of the world is coming.
the guys couldn't restock the shelved fast enough.
Unbelievable how much food people were buying - stocking up for the coming week/or two!!


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

You can check the website: Bey2ollak.com or their app Bey2ollak. People write where petrol is available and what is the waiting time. Also great to see which roads are blocked! 
There is a new fuel app, but at the moment only for iOs, Mawenly.

For traffic there are two other apps: Wasalny and Taree2y.


----------



## meb01999 (Mar 13, 2011)

not sure how everything is today (my guess is that it's probably nuts) but yesterday was quite a bit better. still lines, but only about 15 cars deep and only one row of cars (both on 6 october and the autostrad by maadi).


----------



## shaks (Oct 29, 2012)

Just back from Cairo, managed to fill up in Heliopolis . There were about 10 cars in the queue so not too bad. We saw a few petrol stations that were closed on the way back to Sokhna.


----------

